# Air France A-340 crashes at Toronto airport



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2005)

Last night an A-340 overran the run at Toronto Airport in terrible conditions and burst into flames, fortunately only a dozen or so people where slightly injured and everyone escaped the aircraft. Story here


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 3, 2005)

Heard about it - Thank god all's OK!

SCAREBUS - FLY BY WIRE, DIE BY FIRE! (Sorry, sick humor)


----------



## plan_D (Aug 3, 2005)

It's not really a wreckage. It was just a slight over-shoot. Everyone was already off the aircraft by the time it caught fire. It was a pilot error, he over-shot the runway.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2005)

Would love to know why and how that happened.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 3, 2005)

Extremely bad conditions over the airport, I think.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 3, 2005)

Yeah, that's what they reported. I guess the investigation will tell any details. Good thing no one was seriously hurt or killed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2005)

I am thinking mechanical failure. The aircraft was already on the ground I believe and that could mean something wrong with the brakes or the thrust reversers.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2005)

One item that was mentioned here is that it might have been hit by lightning on final. It was said that the lights went out just before landing.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 3, 2005)

If the pilot was flying through adverse weather he definitely was shooting a GPS or ILS approach which in either case should of put him down perfectly. What I suspect is he got into windshear, the plane detected the drop in airspeed (the whole bloody thing is computerized) and automatically throttled up the aircraft (a feature on Airbus aircraft). As the windshear settled, they were halfway down the runway, too fast, too high and too long - the rest is history.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2005)

I think you are probably 100% correct. Windshear is a bad bad problem. Most airports now though should have special equipment to detect windshear though, I was watching a nice documentary on it a while back.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 3, 2005)

We'll find out for sure after the investigation. Leave the experts to it...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 3, 2005)

plan_D said:


> We'll find out for sure after the investigation. Leave the experts to it...



Abolutely!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2005)

Agreed! It is their job after all.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 3, 2005)

I'll still guess windshear!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2005)

I would not want to try and pic through that stuff. I picked through an Apache crash once, not to investigate but to help find the remains and it was just a big mess.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2005)

Crash recoveries are the worst. I had to do some in my day and they are never pleasant. Even worse when you know, or knew the people whose parts you're picking up.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 3, 2005)

I've done it too evan, though at least I didn't know the people personally. It sucks, regardless.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, lucky for these investigators they're only picking up machine parts. And I know why it crashed, NS did it! He's the only person that lives in Canada...so, it must have been him...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 3, 2005)

Nope. Maestro and KK are closer.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2005)

But where were you yesterday, NS?  I was glad to hear that everyone got out relatively okay. The initial pictures I saw looked bad.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 3, 2005)

evangilder said:


> But where were you yesterday, NS?


NS was in NS on the day in question. :-"


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 3, 2005)

Remember it's a Scarebus - fly by wire......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 4, 2005)

Update.
http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2005/08/04/tsb-thursday050804.html


----------



## plan_D (Aug 4, 2005)

They're starting to say it could be the wet of the runway or faulty brakes. The airport was on red alert too when the aircraft landed, dangers of lightning in the area. 

It must be something to do with the brakes because the aircraft already touched down but are A340s supposed to be landing at 160 mph?


----------



## evangilder (Aug 4, 2005)

Hard to say at this point. The data recorders should reveal quite a bit


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 5, 2005)

Aquaplaning seems to me to be the most viable explanation.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 5, 2005)

Spoke to my Father in Law about it yesterday - He thinks the crew just F*cked Up!

We'll see what Transport Canada says!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2005)

I am going to go with FBJ or just plain mechanical failure (brakes/thrust reversers).


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 5, 2005)

It's looking now like the plane may have landed a little too far down the runway. Here's the latest CBC report on the story.

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2005/08/05/plane-runway050805.html


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2005)

Good find.


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 5, 2005)

About the A-340 accident i have found sound file with the A.T.C 1/2 hre
before the accident and after.

just download the .DOC files and rename to be .MP3 or download the
.RAR file with the 2 sound files in.

sunny


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 6, 2005)

good stuff where did you find that


----------



## evangilder (Aug 6, 2005)

Very interesting.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 6, 2005)

Interesting files, sunny. I'm curious, where did you get them?


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 6, 2005)

During a search in the web i found those files in a site about
A.T..C.

sunny


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 7, 2005)

Again good find.


----------

